# New VMR V810 Mount and fitment MKVI GTI



## archerave (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Guys!

Just got my VMR V810 Flow Form Wheels in direct from VMR. Wanted to create this thread to show the quality and detail of the wheel, as well as, the great care and customer service the crew at VMR provide. I'm upgrading to the v810's (19x8.5 et45, 225/35/19) from the V710(19x8.5 et45, 225/35/19) in order to stick with a motorsport look on my build. Ill do a short comparison between the two sets in this thread as well.

Ill start with the unboxing: 

















I ordered these wheels with tires already mounted and balanced. Though they had to wait on the tires to get to them from tire rack during peek holiday time, when they did receive them they promptly shipped them out to me same day. They did an awesome job wrapping and positioning them with plenty of packing material. There was not a scratch on any wheel.

























Highly recommend ordering through VMR directly as they have a great knowledge base when it comes to fitments for different vehicles and insight into almost any custom styles(stance/colors). 


The V810 have a more bevelled edge rather than the sharp aggressive angle of the 710. Another thing to note would that even though the offsets are the same, ET45, the v810 has slightly less concave than the 710. 

















Let me know if you have any questions or want a detailed photo of something not seen here. Ill be updating this as my build continues.



















Godspeed downpipe 
Apr catback exhaust 
Apr tune 93oct. 
Apr carbino intake. 
19in vmd V810 wheels on Kumo tires 
Led interior lights 
License plate led 
Ecs front slotted rotors 
Kicker amp and 12in sub 
ECS dog bone Insert 
KW V3 coilovers 
Front 26mm Sway Bar 
Rear 22mm Sway Bar 
Leather Autobahn Seat swap 
Audi r8 red top coil packs
Yakima roof rack 2trey and 2tire fork


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice!  :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

Love the wheels. Can't seem to find them in the VMR site though, maybe I'm blind. Are they available in 18?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Kewl


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

GT-ER said:


> Love the wheels. Can't seem to find them in the VMR site though, maybe I'm blind. Are they available in 18?


It's our brand new model, hasn't quite been updated on our website quite yet. We do make them in 18"!

For more photos check out the links below.

Flickr
Facebook


----------

